# Guy threatening to show others a dirty picture of girl



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

A friend of mine told me that one of her classmates has been harrassing her (touching her) and took a dirty picture of her in school (against her will) and told her if she tells anyone, that he will show the picture to her little brother, her boss, or other students from her school. He is one of those popular douchebags and she is a nice timid girl which is probably why he enjoys picking on her. She is very scared, and I want to help her but I am not the best at giving advice and we don't even live close. He tells her that he wants to talk the next day, and I'm afraid he may be able to get away with more by using that picture as an excuse. 

What would you do to stop this from going any further?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This sounds eerily similar to what happened to the recent girls that commit suicide.

I would tell someone about it immediately.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Maninthebox84 said:


> A friend of mine told me that one of her classmates has been harrassing her (touching her) and took a dirty picture of her in school (against her will) and told her if she tells anyone, that he will show the picture to her little brother, her boss, or other students from her school. He is one of those popular douchebags and she is a nice timid girl which is probably why he enjoys picking on her. She is very scared, and I want to help her but I am not the best at giving advice and we don't even live close. He tells her that he wants to talk the next day, and I'm afraid he may be able to get away with more by using that picture as an excuse.
> 
> What would you do to stop this from going any further?


I would go to campus safety, then I would go to the Police. It's sexual harassment and blackmail which are illegal.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Before telling someone, try to get proof. Audio/video recording or etc. Undeniable proof is much better than your word against his.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I live several thousand miles away, so the only thing I can do right now is talk to her.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

What a disgusting creep. He took a picture of her without her knowing or he forced her into taking the picture? That is sexual harassment/assault and blackmail, she needs to tell her school and the police. They would not take these things lightly. Ignoring it is the exact opposite of what she needs to do, allowing him to have power over her with his threats is extremely dangerous.

And seriously? show a family member? What a threat. :roll He's the one who took it and he'd be incriminating himself. Most likely someone who cares about her would find him and kick his ***.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

She would have to do the reporting, I would think. Other than that, she would ahve to make the decision since it is about her anyway. Be a friend; be supportive of her. She needs to take action, though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Have her go to the police.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely she should go to the police. If nothing else they will scare him good, and maybe he will think twice before threatening something like that again.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You need to convince her to go to the police.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Like everyone else has said, convince her that she needs to report it to the police.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

i'm sorry but it's hard to believe that you can take a dirty picture of somone in school if it's against their will. Especially if they are the opposite sex, I think she might be lying to you


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> This sounds eerily similar to what happened to the recent girls that commit suicide.
> 
> I would tell someone about it immediately.


I thought about Amanda Todd when I saw the thread title. Then I read this post and it sounds like this guy is trying to do the exact same ****. Except this guy is stupid as hell, since he can get caught so easily ...


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

The principal is your pal ~


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

what an idiot! if anyone finds out he's doing this it could hit the media and then people will be blasting his *** for the rest of his life! 

if it was me id put his name and what he's doing on every internet forum and social network site there is and screw up his future career getting ability forever


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Police. Immediately.

With all the s* thats going on in the news, there seems to be a low tolerance for this garbage now.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I would get with the police. He can get into some serious trouble for that.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

If you can't get her to go to the police herself then you need to do something about it



Rich19 said:


> i'm sorry but it's hard to believe that you can take a dirty picture of somone in school if it's against their will. Especially if they are the opposite sex, I think she might be lying to you


maybe he coerced her, intimidated her, or physically forced her into it?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

First thing she should do is tell the school counselor


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Maninthebox84 said:


> Unfortunately I live several thousand miles away, so the only thing I can do right now is talk to her.


Any updates?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever you do, be there for your friend


----------

